# Weight gain and Victor Dog Food



## Wilsond (Sep 21, 2019)

Hello everyone! I have an almost 6 mo Male GSD born 3/24/19 and I am having a huge issue with stools and weight gain. He is currently 47/48 pounds and will not put on weight. A little background. He did have coccida as a pup and was treated twice. He went to prison paws training program and testing negative for everything (requirement for going) prior to going he was aging 2-3 pounds a week. He was 44lbs before going stayed a month came home in 8/14 and was 47 pounds. Basically has not put on weight in a month. He will get up to 49/50 pounds then drop back. After coming back he was on keflex for a grass abcess that got in his prepuce. He began having diarrhea after the ABX. We switched from zignature to Victor Nutra Pro just to determine if it was the food because it was ongoing. I feed 4-4.5 cups a day and he has still has intermittent diarrhea. Sometimes perfect stools, and in the same day loose patty poop. Is that enough to be feeding for victor or should I do more? What about weight? Breeder was aging should be about 10lbs more for there age. I switched vets because I don’t like the way they were treating him. We see the new one on Tuesday and I will have a fresh sample to retest for worms/parasites etc. he is a happy dog, plays a lot, people say he is very mellow for a GSD. I just want to make sure everything is ok and I’m not missing something. Pic for attention. I can grab other ones later.


----------



## Wilsond (Sep 21, 2019)

More pics


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

That's thinner than I like them but mine looked like that during at least one growth spurt.

He does best on a mix of the Victor Energy and Multi Pro. Multi Pro is not enough calories to keep weight on him but High Energy is too rich on its own. So he goes between 50/50 and 75/25 when he is really active but I can tweak it to keep him right based on his activity level. 

Have you ever tried a straight month of Forti Flora?


----------



## Wilsond (Sep 21, 2019)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> That's thinner than I like them but mine looked like that during at least one growth spurt.
> 
> He does best on a mix of the Victor Energy and Multi Pro. Multi Pro is not enough calories to keep weight on him but High Energy is too rich on its own. So he goes between 50/50 and 75/25 when he is really active but I can tweak it to keep him right based on his activity level.
> 
> Have you ever tried a straight month of Forti Flora?


We just started on Nusentia Probiotics a couple of days ago to see if that will help his stools. My other question is am I feeding him too little? If im looking at it right Victor Nutra Pro is about 401kcal/cup and im feeding him between 4-4.5 cups daily. So that is 1600-1800 calories a day. But when trying to look at how many calories he should be taking using an online calculator and determining for a puppy. it is closer to about 2100-2300. Does that sound about right?


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

My opinion....sounds like EPI. From the intermittent diarrhea to the loose patty poop...sounds like what my previous dog had before he was diagnosed. He had made it to 80 lbs before he started losing. Dropped down a third of his weight to around 55lbs. Once we got him on lifelong medication he made it to a thin 98lbs where he hovered for many years. Anyway, those symptoms that you've mentioned match what my dog was going through. Ask the new vet to also test for EPI. Good luck and keep us informed please.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

tc68 said:


> My opinion....sounds like EPI. From the intermittent diarrhea to the loose patty poop...sounds like what my previous dog had before he was diagnosed. He had made it to 80 lbs before he started losing. Dropped down a third of his weight to around 55lbs. Once we got him on lifelong medication he made it to a thin 98lbs where he hovered for many years. Anyway, those symptoms that you've mentioned match what my dog was going through. Ask the new vet to also test for EPI. Good luck and keep us informed please.


We thought this maybe too, and mine was tested for it. He does not have it, and does not have problems to speak of as an adult.

So, OP-- I think ruling out EPI is a good step to take but just for your peace of mind, he may not have it. My dog had basically all these same symptoms and is a totally normal, healthy adult now.


----------



## Wilsond (Sep 21, 2019)

That is on our list of tests for me to ask to be run when i see the new vet on tuesday. We just started Nusentia probiotics a couple of days ago to see if that will help his stool. Also does anyone know how much Victor I should be feeding him? For weight gain and to maintain weight? I just checked with the breeder and all the other dogs from the litter are ranging from 58-75 pounds right now. So he is way way below. Her previous litters all had big dogs.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Good looking pup. Looks well muscled which means very active ? As stated above, try the high energy formula depending on what your vet says.


----------



## crittersitter (Mar 31, 2011)

I never had any luck with Victor with any of my dogs though many have. My pup had/has problems with chicken. I used and recommend Kochi-Free
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002MV9UDS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1 and Panacur C twice within a couple of weeks. I used both remedies and got off a diet with chicken, too many proteins and grains, potatoes and peas and my pup blossomed.


----------



## Wilsond (Sep 21, 2019)

Yes very very active. Does the high energy have more calories than nutra pro?


----------



## Wilsond (Sep 21, 2019)

Thecowboysgirl said:


> That's thinner than I like them but mine looked like that during at least one growth spurt.
> 
> He does best on a mix of the Victor Energy and Multi Pro. Multi Pro is not enough calories to keep weight on him but High Energy is too rich on its own. So he goes between 50/50 and 75/25 when he is really active but I can tweak it to keep him right based on his activity level.
> 
> Have you ever tried a straight month of Forti Flora?


How does the high energy compare to nutra pro? Also we just started Nusentia probiotics a couple days ago so i will see how that goes


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Wilsond said:


> Yes very very active. Does the high energy have more calories than nutra pro?



Couldn't tell you. The calories should be listed on bag. You could up the amount you feed him as the instructions on the bag are generic for most dogs, but not all. Again everything depends on what your vet finds.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

Yes but not by much


----------



## mmags (Nov 30, 2017)

Good looking pup you got there. I think it would be good to find a higher calorie food and feed less cups per day possibly. Sometimes once you start to get over 4 cups its just a lot to handle for dogs. Assuming he tests clear for everything maybe the food isnt working for him. I used to feed Victor but with the changes they made, my dogs couldnt hold weight and had inconsistent stool. Nutra pro does have a lot of blood meal which I dont love as a protein source and can cause digestive upset, it is a fertilizer after all. Dr Tims makes a food called Momentum which is 518 kcal per cup. Inukshuk makes a 30/25 that is over 500k cal per cup and a 32/32 which is a whopping 640 kcal per cup. Those could be good options. If all fails maybe a safe and specific food like Royal Canin GSD would be easy on his GI, though many people will hate on that brand, its well researched and tested for sensitive GI's. Fortiflora might help as well if he is having an imbalance of beneficial gut bacteria so maybe the probiotic you have now will help. Sometimes it takes a couple weeks to notice the benefits. Also, I second the below on Kochi-Free, it helped my boy clear his Giardia. Good luck!


----------

